# Post your 24" bmx cruiser



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2022)

1982 Mongoose two-four


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

My DK General Lee 24













Schwinn Pro Stock 24










This frame is on the back burner...
It has no serial numbers at all. Some BMX Museum members suggested it was a warranty frame replacement, prototype, or factory racer-issued frame...

I dunno, I like it, & wanna build it right.

Schwinn Pro Modified 24






I sold this Pro Stock 24 about 7 years ago & still haven't gotten over it! I want this one back!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

General Lee, dope!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

All bmx era bikes welcomed here on this thread.  Post what you got!

Cheers 🍻


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

1996 GT speed series 24" recall


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> 1996 GT speed series 24" recall
> 
> View attachment 1585299
> 
> ...



Clean bike! 👍


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> General Lee, dope!



Thanks! It had gray hammer-tone spray piant on it which I removed with some Goof-Off to reval the OG color. Ordered new decals & some parts.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Thanks! It had gray hammer-tone spray piant on it which I removed with some Goof-Off to reval the OG color. Ordered new decals & some parts.
> 
> View attachment 1585327
> 
> ...



Very nice! What year is it? I love when that happens,  cleaned up nice


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> Very nice! What year is it? I love when that happens,  cleaned up nice



I think an '04?


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I think an '04?



I would habe thought a bit older maybe 90s. But overall great looking bike, i habe to admit, I never seen one till now.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> I would habe thought a bit older maybe 90s. But overall great looking bike, i habe to admit, I never seen one till now.



They're great bikes! I owned this one in NY & sold it when I moved to TX. A few years later I was perusing Craigslist in the town Ilived in & low & behold...there it was for sale again. I asked a buddy back there to pick it up for me & ship it to Texas. So, I have owned this bike twice, now!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> They're great bikes! I owned this one in NY & sold it when I moved to TX. A few years later I was perusing Craigslist in the town Ilived in & low & behold...there it was for sale again. I asked a buddy back there to pick it up for me & ship it to Texas. So, I have owned this bike twice, now!



Very nice! You hardly see any DK stuff anymore,  so it's great to see one and great story behind it.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> Very nice! You hardly see any DK stuff anymore,  so it's great to see one and great story behind it.



Thanks! I'm glad you dig it!


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2022)

Here's one that I sold a while ago...I regret it!

 '












97 Huffy Heat 24"


----------



## jammer (Mar 9, 2022)

2011 S&M Dirt Bike, my rider


----------



## dave429 (Mar 9, 2022)

1983 Schwinn Predator Team 24


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Here's one that I sold a while ago...I regret it!
> 
> 'View attachment 1585397
> 
> ...



Dope! Mid school bikes are on the rise


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

dave429 said:


> 1983 Schwinn Predator Team 24
> 
> View attachment 1585523
> 
> View attachment 1585524



Very nice!!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

jammer said:


> 2011 S&M Dirt Bike, my riderView attachment 1585491



👍🍻


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Clean bike! 👍



Thank you, you ever hardly see these recall frames, especially 24"


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Thanks! I'm glad you dig it!



I like anything bmx,  it may not be my personal taste, but I respect others and the story behind.  Well habe one common interests, bikes!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 9, 2022)

PennyPrince said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## locomotion (Mar 11, 2022)

my NOS 1981 Norco Spitfire X-24


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 11, 2022)

locomotion said:


> my NOS 1981 Norco Spitfire X-24
> 
> View attachment 1586728



Holy poop! 👍🤪


----------



## freddy (Mar 12, 2022)

24 in murry
not as nice but it works for me


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 12, 2022)

freddy said:


> 24 in murry
> not as nice but it works for me
> View attachment 1587317



👍🍻


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 12, 2022)

Two 98' GT box series 24" . These belong to a close  friend of mine that I put together


----------



## Norrin (Apr 26, 2022)

1999 Schwinn Pro Stock


----------



## Raceace (Nov 15, 2022)

1982 JMC #24C40


----------



## PennyPrince (Dec 13, 2022)

98' GT box series. 

For sale as well 1800 Obo


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 14, 2022)

24" Haro before and after. I usually stick to 1985 and earlier, but I got this from a family member and decided to make it a rider. Brakes aren't quit right though. Anyone know what make/model brake would have been stock on this bike?


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 14, 2022)

Haro Group 1 24"...but not sure of brakes or year...

Here's a similar bike, but the gusset is different.






Might help you in your search, though.
Good Luck! Cool bike!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 15, 2022)

Here's my 95 redline proline 24" I pieced together and recently traded it off ,wish I hadn't....


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

Dyno Nitro 24"
I bought this for $25 at a Church Rummage sale...I flipped it...wish I kept it


----------



## PennyPrince (Jan 1, 2023)

Couple 98' gt cruisers


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 1, 2023)

Here is our 24" monoshock we built in late 74/ early 75. I think there is date written on the original image.  This bike still resides in St, Louis with a pal of mine.


----------



## frampton (Jan 3, 2023)

R.R.S.  24"


----------

